# JKI Diamond Stone set



## JBroida (Jan 28, 2016)

we just added this diamond stone set to the website... you can now buy it online. We've only got a few in stock, but we'll try to keep them around from now on.

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/products/diamond-1k-6k-stone-set


----------



## skewed (Feb 7, 2016)

JBroida said:


> we just added this diamond stone set to the website... you can now buy it online. We've only got a few in stock, but we'll try to keep them around from now on.
> 
> http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/products/diamond-1k-6k-stone-set



I procrastinated and missed these. Any idea of when you might have more in stock or another group buy? Really interested in a set.

Cheers,
rj


----------



## JBroida (Feb 7, 2016)

we've got more on order already... waiting for them to be shipped out. Like i said, we'll be trying to keep them in stock.


----------



## skewed (Feb 7, 2016)

JBroida said:


> we've got more on order already... waiting for them to be shipped out. Like i said, we'll be trying to keep them in stock.



Thanks Jon! Looking forward to checking these out. Fill out your notification now.

Cheers,
rj


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 10, 2016)

What are the diamond stones? How do they wear and would you level them if at all?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 10, 2016)

keithsaltydog said:


> What are the diamond stones? How do they wear and would you level them if at all?



here's a link that will lead you to more info about them (and other links that would do the same):
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...tone-Set-Group-Buy-Nov-2015?highlight=diamond


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks Jon never caught that early thread. Somehow cannot imagine sharpening a Yanagiba & the delicate backside burr removal on a diamond stone. Like the 6K S&G or the 8K Gesshin soaker for that. Both of these stones hardly dish at all of coarse they are not used as much as the medium stones. Since I mostly wear out medium stones a one K diamond would be worth a look when they come back in stock.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 10, 2016)

i use the 6k from this set for uraoshi quite a bit actually... but i prefer other stones for the front of single bevel knives. That doesnt mean i havent sharpened single bevel knives with just this set before, but i always find that i want more contrast when i'm done.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 10, 2016)

Think my polishing stones will last longer than I will. Have a Kitayama 8K not willing to part with either. If you are willing to sell just the 1K I would be interested.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 10, 2016)

Talking about contrast with the soft iron, have gotten use from that Gesshin Jinzo Aoto have used on my SB yanagiba, Usuba, and Deba. Have also used it to spiff up others well used yanagiba's. Like the look when I oil the blades becomes darker.


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Feb 10, 2016)

Jon, I know you've been asked this probably a time or twenty...but is there any chance you'll be offering them in singles? As you know I used Ferry's for awhile. I loved them both, but the 1k (once broken in a bit lol) makes an excellent foundation stone for razor honing. It does everything you could ask of a bevel setter in half the strokes...and leaves a more consistent finish to boot. If not, I may just order them both and find a buyer for the 6k lol, but it would be nice not to have to do that if it doesn't put you out.


----------



## malexthekid (Feb 10, 2016)

Cris did you by any chance try the 6k in your razor honing sequence?


----------



## chinacats (Feb 10, 2016)

Not to speak for Jon but he has the solo stones listed (though out of stock) on his website.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 10, 2016)

yup... see here:
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/search?type=product&q=diamond+stone


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks guys! I did miss that .

Alex...I did. But like I said...they seem to need a break in period before they really get into their groove...so the 6k didn't really fit in the spot you would assume. Also, and this is just my experience...I go straight from the 1k to my finisher (Apache Black Gila) without issue...so messing with in between stones is sort of counter productive time wise lol.


----------



## malexthekid (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks Cris.


----------



## Nomo4me (Feb 12, 2016)

Jon do you accept pre-payment on OoS items like this?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 12, 2016)

Nomo4me said:


> Jon do you accept pre-payment on OoS items like this?



nope... sorry. We generally done accept pre-payment for anything.


----------



## Nomo4me (Feb 12, 2016)

OK thanks.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 11, 2016)

We've got these all back in stock now... see here:
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/search?type=product&q=diamond+stone


----------



## Nomo4me (Mar 12, 2016)

Ordered the set an hour ago. Looking fwd to using them. 



JBroida said:


> We've got these all back in stock now... see here:
> https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/search?type=product&q=diamond+stone


----------



## skewed (Mar 12, 2016)

Nomo4me said:


> Ordered the set an hour ago. Looking fwd to using them.



Just grabbed a set also. Really excited to check these out.

Thanks Jon!


----------

